# No love for the SBGX117 / SBGX115



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'd really like to get my hands on an SBGX117 but can't find much on them around here. Read a few reviews from the blogs but that's about it.

I'm assuming it wasn't around very long or perhaps a JDM only model?

The 9F movement, case size and thickness really appeal to me vs the SBGA029.

Any info on why there are so few of these? Any leads on preowned ones for a reasonable price?


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

For whatever reason my searches on WUS were not turning up many threads on these watches. Did a search of WUS via Google and found much more information.

I know they're not on the GS site. Are they still in production?


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

The 117 is on the Seiko USA site: http://seikousa.com/collections/grand seiko/SBGX117

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I yearned for either the 117 or 115 but failed to ever view it at my local GS AD. Pricey new. A fine video review on YouTube by I believe Ariel Adams attached with you've no doubt seen. I imagined it a solid watch of a lifetime. Pre-owned I have seen them halved in price approximately. Happy Hunting.


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

The SBGX115/117 are not JDM. I saw them in the flesh at the NYC Seiko Boutique. The SBGX115 is my next watch, I'm 95% sure. They are the ultimate sports quartz watch, amazing grab and go that could be worn on most occasions. I am looking forward to this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

I am a fan, but there's very little love for them that I have found. I've been looking for a higher end quartz of this fashion but there's so little about I have decided to go for a B&R BRS as a cheaper daily. I think it's because it's above the price of the other GS quartz models that it doesn't seem to register. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

I own SBGX115 and it's a great watch.
I think the reason you don't see a lot of threads is that it's a quartz watch that bears Seiko name and expensive. 
I appreciate merits of one of the best quartz watch out there and what goes into making this special timepiece.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

teb1013 said:


> The 117 is on the Seiko USA site: Seiko USA / Collections / Grand Seiko / Men / Watch Model / SBGX117
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well they sure are. I've only been using the GS website that does not list it.

http://www.grand-seiko.com/collection/quartz.php

Not sure why but I thought MSRP was about $1k less than the Seiko website is showing.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Starting to wonder if HAQ is for me – my TC Breitling Aerospace is one of my favorite, most regularly worn watches, and I'd love to have a diver to balance things out. Honestly quite surprised to see that the 115 /117 aren't more regularly available. Is the bezel really that polarizing? I actually really like it...


----------



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

i love them both, i just do not have the funds.....YET!


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Seriously thinking about flipping my MM300 for the SBGX117. Not sure if it's a wise move since the MM300 is in a class of its own.


----------



## AKM (May 30, 2016)

TightLines612 said:


> Well they sure are. I've only been using the GS website that does not list it.
> 
> http://www.grand-seiko.com/collection/quartz.php
> 
> Not sure why but I thought MSRP was about $1k less than the Seiko website is showing.


Both the white dial and the black can easily be found on the Japanese Grand Seiko website, there's a link to this version of the site at the bottom of the .com site, here's a direct link:

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/sp/gs/collection/quartz.php

Not all collections are available in all markets and the .com site only shows the international collection.

PS I think there's lots of love for these two models there just frustratingly hard to come by, especially in the EU.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Here's the 115 coming from Malaysia!










Yummy Japanese cuisine.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the photos. The 115 has all kinds of details that make it spectacular in person.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I got to see one a couple months ago. I thought the finish was excellent, as all Grand Seikos. Just fit the wrist a bit too big for me, very true to it's 42mm. I also found the clasp to be way too thick for my taste. I was a bit disappointed, as I thought that I would like it a lot more than I did.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I saw a 015 in person a few months ago too... it's been weighing on my mind since. For a sport watch, I don't mind the size, really.

Size thoughts? Here it is on my 6.5" wrist...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

spaceman said:


> Seriously thinking about flipping my MM300 for the SBGX117. Not sure if it's a wise move since the MM300 is in a class of its own.


Unless you really want quartz, I think you would regret giving up one of the best mechanical Seiko movements, unique bezel, and the more robust 6159-inspired mono case.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Unless you really want quartz, I think you would regret giving up one of the best mechanical Seiko movements, unique bezel, and the more robust 6159-inspired mono case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Excellent points all across, bro. These exactly are the reasons why I'm really on the fence flipping my MM300.

It's just the GS Quartz Diver is so purrrrty. Haha.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

MLJ - I think the watch looks like a great fit. Definitely not too big.


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

TightLines612 said:


> MLJ - I think the watch looks like a great fit. Definitely not too big.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northman_83 (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anybody know what the bezel is made out of?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Stainless Steel.


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

northman_83 said:


> Does anybody know what the bezel is made out of?


I believe it is similar to a DLC, Diamond Like Coating. I am surprised how silent the forums and descriptions from Seiko and other retailers are on the bezel material.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VVinstonVVolfe (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone have a good idea for a replacement bracelet? 

I recently bought a used 117 and once I saw it in person it was a little more beat up than I thought (going to look into sending it to the NJ repair facility for a new bezel and maybe having it buffed, unfortunately they are closed today). I know I could try and replace the band with the same, but that is likely expensive and I'm not a huge fan of the clasp sticking out so far. I like the idea of the diver extension, but it is very chunky on this band. 

Interested if anyone has any other ideas. Maybe sailcloth? I want something more formal than nato. 

Thanks!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

They weren't around long even for a truly deep love to develop now were they? Quirky and expensive as considered by most WIS. Rumor is that a smaller GS Quartz Diver may be coming soon. Basel '19? '20?

Mine was sold recently but the very kind buyer found a small dent on the case side opposite the crown that I honestly had not previously noticed and thus was undisclosed by me in the sale advert. I immediately offered a full refund and the kind Gent shipped it back to me overnight. I guess this boomerang wants to live in Florida after all.

I think it looks rather smart on a simple Seiko Z22 rubber strap. This one should probably visit the Gulf of Mexico this year.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi There

I like both of these models in concept, but for some reason the bezel just kills it for me. I do have a SBGA029 (and 231) and the 029 is IMHO a nicer watch than the quartz. As far as the strap goes, I have it on an MN, and it makes the 029 a lot lighter. I love it this way and it makes it totally different from the 231. I wear the 231 for work and the 029 for play.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree the font on the bezel is a tad Anime style of sort of like James Caan’s Uniform number in “Rollerball”. I’m a massive font aficionado and they wouldn’t be my first choice. The bezel action is buttery smooth however and massively glossy. I’m thinking Seiko was looking for something that would set the group apart and they succeeded. So far apart they vanished!


----------



## mark.wilo13 (Jul 19, 2015)

I agree that the bezel just does not look right. Can’t quite put my finger on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Perhaps it's because the font on the bezel tapers.


mark.wilo13 said:


> I agree that the bezel just does not look right. Can't quite put my finger on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the font on the bezel looks great.. now if they could just make this watch a 40mm.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Mirabello1 said:


> I think the font on the bezel looks great.. now if they could just make this watch a 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It wears fairly small as shown on my 7.25" wrist. Think SKX007 type wrist presence.


----------



## rolexbrand (Sep 23, 2018)

The both watches are good, i would recommend someone to buy any of them anytime and day


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup Grand Seiko SBGX117 no date diver.. Man is this piece hot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> New pickup Grand Seiko SBGX117 no date diver.


You're all set now! Congrats!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> You're all set now! Congrats!


Thanks, found a piece NOS at the Seiko boutique in Manhattan. Super happy with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

Definitely one of my grail watches. I wonder if theyll be releasing any new ones with new logo


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Thanks, found a piece NOS at the Seiko boutique in Manhattan. Super happy with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, you must have gotten it really recently. I was in the boutique and was looking at it about a week ago. It would have been mine if it was the white version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

DHPSU said:


> Funny, you must have gotten it really recently. I was in the boutique and was looking at it about a week ago. It would have been mine if it was the white version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too funny, got it on Monday. There is a white one available here. Check it out 

FS: Grand Seiko Quartz Diver SBGX115
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4805351&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Too funny, got it on Monday. There is a white one available here. Check it out
> 
> FS: Grand Seiko Quartz Diver SBGX115
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4805351&share_type=t
> ...


Thanks for the lead. I like getting my watches new, but I'll have to consider this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

DHPSU said:


> Thanks for the lead. I like getting my watches new, but I'll have to consider this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one ,you might have to adjust your ways. Fine a pristine piece and go for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> This one ,you might have to adjust your ways. Fine a pristine piece and go for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's my dilemma, I have a deposit on this







. I would have to get my deposit back and buy the SBGX115. I may just have to take my chances that they will release more quartz divers later on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

DHPSU said:


> Here's my dilemma, I have a deposit on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough choices  I like the new GMT.. if the do a white dial, I'm in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Tough choices  I like the new GMT.. if the do a white dial, I'm in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wanting a yellow accented watch for awhile, so this is pretty perfect for me at the moment. It is this or the North Flag actually. 95% sure it's going to be the GS. Most likely I'll wait for a new white dialed diver, maybe it will be a little smaller and lighter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

DHPSU said:


> I've been wanting a yellow accented watch for awhile, so this is pretty perfect for me at the moment. It is this or the North Flag actually. 95% sure it's going to be the GS. Most likely I'll wait for a new white dialed diver, maybe it will be a little smaller and lighter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice  I actually read people saying they preferred the North Flag but personally I think the GS blows it away. That dial is unbelievable 
Enjoy!!! When are they landing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Good choice  I actually read people saying they preferred the North Flag but personally I think the GS blows it away. That dial is unbelievable
> Enjoy!!! When are they landing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


November, hopefully early November!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

Funny to see this thread still kicking around. 

Ended up picking up an SBGX115 about a year and a half ago and have been incredibly pleased with it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Fall Dive


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Fall Dive


Lovely colours!


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier (Oct 6, 2018)

Man, I really dig the white dial version. Wish they made the Spring Drive divers in the same style.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Divers probably shouldn't be presented on leather NATOs but damn this one although bulky is very comfortable.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seems at home on grey NATO


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> I agree the font on the bezel is a tad Anime style of sort of like James Caan's Uniform number in "Rollerball". I'm a massive font aficionado and they wouldn't be my first choice. The bezel action is buttery smooth however and massively glossy. I'm thinking Seiko was looking for something that would set the group apart and they succeeded. So far apart they vanished!


You have to take the watch diving to appreciate the bezel font to its greatest extent. Then you will see how naturally the time keeping extends from the dial to the bezel. It really is a functional and smart choice.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

On Toxic nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

The one watch I most regret not picking up. 

May have to spend a day calling all the GS dealers in the US and seeing if there are anymore NOS ones available....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

To start the work week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm pretty stoked with my mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, 

This might be a silly question, but does anyone know if the bezel or bezel insert from the SBGA029/229/031/231 fit these? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I had an SBGA029 as well. I actually sold it because the balance of the quartz is so much better for me. I love that it doesn't have a date or a power reserve indicator. It is one of my 2 favorite watches of all time esthetically. This and my Spork.

That said, if GS ever comes out with this in spring drive, I'll be buying one immediately.


----------

